
Clean up San Francisco’s streets, tourist industry pleads - dsr12
https://www.sfchronicle.com/news/article/Clean-up-San-Francisco-s-streets-tourist-12839281.php
======
craftyguy
So they're basically complaining, like everyone else, but have offered no
potential solutions. I don't see how this article is helpful at all.

